# Family restaraunt in Chicago?



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be spending this weekend in Chicago, and I'm looking for a decent family restaurant in the Loop or Magnificent Mile areas. I've eaten at all the pizza places, and a few of the fancier places, but with a baby in tow I think Charlie Trotter's is out of the question. Any good options? Maybe a brasserie or burger joint?


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I like burghoff near the art institute - my kids like snitzel, and they have good food and beer. 
there's also a magianos, I think on randolf or close to it. its a chain italian, but much better than olive garden, and good for kids.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks! The berghoff sounds good, I'd rather not go to a national chain, especially one that's ten minutes away from my house  The beef medallions at Maggino's *are* incredible, though.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

There is a nice place,The park Grill, on Michigan at Millennium Park. They also have outdoor covered seating in, what is during the winter, the ice skating rink. it is on the street level plaza below "The Bean".

If your not in town for Lollapalooza be aware that that is taking over Grant Park this weekend.

Here is another place I just read a review for in the Trib.
https://www.chicagotribune.com/feat...i-cheap-epic-burger-0724jul24,0,7838027.story


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

We ended up going to the Park Grille, the indoor restaurant. They were very accommodating to having a baby, and did a good job of keeping the kids in one section, keeping the rest of the restaurant relatively quiet. I had seared ahi tuna, and, aside from it being frozen, it was perfect (I wasn't expecting fresh tuna for $20 in downtown Chicago, anyways.) My wife had the Kobe beef burger, and it was fantastic as well. The only downsides were iffy service, and my wife's white wine sangria that tasted like the light syrup that Dole canned peaches come in, mixed with vodka and a dash of bitters.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

jbmcb said:


> We ended up going to the Park Grille, the indoor restaurant. They were very accommodating to having a baby, and did a good job of keeping the kids in one section, keeping the rest of the restaurant relatively quiet. I had seared ahi tuna, and, aside from it being frozen, it was perfect (I wasn't expecting fresh tuna for $20 in downtown Chicago, anyways.) My wife had the Kobe beef burger, and it was fantastic as well. The only downsides were iffy service, and my wife's white wine sangria that tasted like the light syrup that Dole canned peaches come in, mixed with vodka and a dash of bitters.


did you get a chance to have your kid play in the fountain at millenium park?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

jbmcb said:


> I'll be spending this weekend in Chicago, and I'm looking for a decent family restaurant in the Loop or Magnificent Mile areas. I've eaten at all the pizza places, and a few of the fancier places, but with a baby in tow I think Charlie Trotter's is out of the question. Any good options? Maybe a brasserie or burger joint?


I'll be in Chicago in less than two weeks, and I'm looking forward to dinner at Lawry's, where they bring the entire prime rib to your table in what looks like an Airstream trailer.

I used to recommend the many food options at Marshall Field's, but I'm not even going to mention the name of the out-of-town conglomerate that ruined it.


----------

